# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  گرفتن یک مقدار از کاربر

## milad.biroonvand

سلام

چطور میتونم یک مقدار از کاربر بگیرم و با دستور زیر چاپش کنم . 
 System.out.println("test");

----------


## java.source.ir

سلام وقت بخیر
به آدرس http://www.mkyong.com/java/how-to-re...-console-java/ برو. کاملا توضیح داده است.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

----------


## milad.biroonvand

من از اسکنر استفاده می کنم

----------


## spiderman200700

Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in); 
String myLine = scan.nextLine();

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

ساده ترین راه برای گرفتن عدد یا زشته استفاده از دستور  Scanner 
شما میاین یه شی از نوع اسکنر تعریف می کنی مثل :             Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
بعد استفاده از شی ایی که ساختین اسم شی . و متدهای گرفتن عدد مثل nextInt برای گرفتن integer  یا next برای گرفتن رشته برای مثال :
int a = input.nextInt();

----------


## abbasalim

البته باید
import java.util.Scanner;
رو ابتدای کدتون بزنین

----------


## milad.biroonvand

بله منم از اسکنر استفاده کردم ، چون هم عدد میگیره ، هم حروف ، و عدد اعشاری و دیگه نیازی هم به تبدیل نداره .

----------


## salma abtin

> سلام
> 
> چطور میتونم یک مقدار از کاربر بگیرم و با دستور زیر چاپش کنم . 
>  System.out.println("test");



 BufferedReader bufferRead = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
	    String test = bufferRead.readLine();
System.out.println(test);
 
اینم import کنید
import java.io.*;

----------


## Hybrid

دوست عزیز salma abtin سلام ، 

دستورتون میتونه کار دوستمون رو راه بندازه ولی راه حل بهتر استفاده از کلاس Scanner هست . همانطور که میدونید در دستور شما واسه گرفتن یک عدد از کاربر باید اول عدد رو به صورت رشته گرفت و سپس به عدد تبدیل کنید . این تبدیل میتونه خطاهای زمان اجرا رو در بر داشته باشه که همانطور که میدونید این خطاها بدترین خطاهایی هستند که میتونند واسه برنامه نویس اتفاق بیوفته . همچنین کلاس Scanner ویژگی Type Safety یعنی امنیت انواع داده رو بهبود میبخشه که خیلی می تونه مفید واقع بشه . 

اگه بخوام جواب این مسئله رو بدم بدون شک کلاس Scanner رو انتخاب می کنم.

موفق باشید

----------

